
OpenNebula 5.10 “Boomerang” Is Out - gnufx
https://opennebula.org/opennebula-5-10-boomerang-is-out/
======
gnufx
OpenNebula deserves to be better known as a "cloud", "virtual data centre"
system -- a tractable alternative to OpenStack and providing a layer at the
CloudForms sort of level. I'd be interested in comparisons from anyone with
experience of it and OpenStack or CloudForms.

